# Voting in spanish election



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, I haven't received a poll card, do I as a British citizen have right to vote in Spanish general election, I'm curious? obviously I pay taxes & have residencia etc


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

no, you cannot vote in Spanish General Elections, only local and European. However for 15 years after leaving UK you would be able to vote in the UK General Elections provided you have registered to do so.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info, answer was as I thought, but I was a little unsure;-) my 15 years were up in UK years ago... x


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Thanks for the info, answer was as I thought, but I was a little unsure;-) my 15 years were up in UK years ago... x


This question seems to come up a lot lately - not only on here. Some people are really annoyed, that they can't vote in the national election and complain about Spain. I just want to state that this is the same across Europe, for example as an EU citizen in the UK I was only allowed to vote in local and european elections.

I think we all agree, that as a long-term and tax paying resident you should be able to earn the right to vote after a while. I think something like 10 years in the country, should qualify people to vote - it would make it fairer.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

The blame lies with the British government which steadfastly refuses to grant reciprocal voting rights to Spaniards. Norwegians, for example, may vote in Spanish general elections because Spaniards have the right to do so in Norway.

Anyone who feels that strongly about it has the possibility of obtaining Spanish nationality which will obviously allow them to vote.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Beachcomber said:


> The blame lies with the British government which steadfastly refuses to grant reciprocal voting rights to Spaniards. Norwegians, for example, may vote in Spanish general elections because Spaniards have the right to do so in Norway.
> 
> Anyone who feels that strongly about it has the possibility of obtaining Spanish nationality which will obviously allow them to vote.


But, as discussed on another thread, I think Norwegians are the only european nationality that can vote in Spain. Not so much a problem of the Brits and the Spanish, but the Europeans not being very free with voting rights.

Or is that not right??


----------



## JulyB (Jul 18, 2011)

I think the confusion comes because a lot of Spanish people think that resident EU citizens can vote in their general elections. People keep telling me that I can vote, and I have to explain that actually I can't. Of course, if you mention it to people back in the UK they tell you 'But EU citizens can all vote here!' 

There seems to be a widespread misunderstanding about this.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JulyB said:


> I think the confusion comes because a lot of Spanish people think that resident EU citizens can vote in their general elections. People keep telling me that I can vote, and I have to explain that actually I can't. Of course, if you mention it to people back in the UK they tell you 'But EU citizens can all vote here!'
> 
> There seems to be a widespread misunderstanding about this.


You're right, it's misunderstanding. Unfortunately there are still many Brits who think it's "the other country", Spain, Italy, Portugal or wherever that's to blame. Perhaps there are many British people who still find Europe a difficult concept???


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JulyB said:


> I think the confusion comes because a lot of Spanish people think that resident EU citizens can vote in their general elections. People keep telling me that I can vote, and I have to explain that actually I can't. Of course, if you mention it to people back in the UK they tell you 'But EU citizens can all vote here!'
> 
> There seems to be a widespread misunderstanding about this.



Yes, you are right. There is a widespread misunderstanding in the UK about many issues relating to immigrants, both EU and non-EU.
Not helped by tabloid rags like the Daily Mail that twist, distort and exaggerate many stories relating to Johnny Foreigner...


----------

